# Full circle............



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Ironic in that I cut my fishing teeth on Bluegills and Pumpkinseeds, moved on to Channel Cats, then to Walleyes, switching to Smallmouth Bass and now as a bonafide Silver Skull, am returning to panfish. There is something to be said about the simplicity of it and the fact that those little scrappers rival any other fish, pound for pound.

Anyone else gone full circle?


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I agree, I would fish more for bluegill if I could find some consistently. That’s why I crappie fish so much. I found some bluegill on Berlin this fall and couldn’t stop fishing for them even though most were very small.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

I enjoy them Gills at times too, definitely scrappers! 11” Redear/Shellcracker from Leesville this summer! 😁


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

started very much the same started with Crappie moved to bigger fish and now pretty much all I fish for is Crappie I think one of the min reasons that I never lost the love for Crappie is all of the memoires fishing that started with my dad some 58 years ago and taking my son and Grandchildren (15) and (5) Great grand 2 are still babies


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Any of the sunfish family, crappies and perch.....they're all a blast and as Upland said, they take us back to another time, possibly a less complicated and more peaceful time.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

stormfront said:


> Any of the sunfish family, crappies and perch.....they're all a blast and as Upland said, they take us back to another time, possibly a less complicated and more peaceful time.


Agreed!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

stormfront said:


> Any of the sunfish family, crappies and perch.....they're all a blast and as Upland said, they take us back to another time, possibly a less complicated and more peaceful time.


amen


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

a little Bragging here out of the 15 grandchildren 14 fish one is in Heaven and 9 have Fish Ohio Awards 3 great grand beg to go fishing I'm Proud I just hope after I'm gone that they Remember that Papa was the that gave them the gift of the outdoors just as my Dad did so many years ago


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Stormfront THANK YOU so much for this post It brought back so many memoires Can't keep my eyes from watering up Thank you


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Upland said:


> Stormfront THANK YOU so much for this post It brought back so many memoires Can't keep my eyes from watering up Thank you


Yup great post! And Upland you tore me up with the “one in Heaven” thing! I feel your pain and wish it on no man! 😢


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Upland said:


> a little Bragging here out of the 15 grandchildren 14 fish one is in Heaven and 9 have Fish Ohio Awards 3 great grand beg to go fishing I'm Proud I just hope after I'm gone that they Remember that Papa was the that gave them the gift of the outdoors just as my Dad did so many years ago


They will indeed remember. There is nothing material that can compare to a shared experience from a loved one. I still remember my first fishing trip with my dad. The year was 1962 or 63 and there were no special fishing clothes, no bulky tackle boxes, no bass boats and no electronics. He carried everything we needed in his work jacket. He used a cane fly rod with an old automatic South Bend fly reel, I had a beginners outfit that probably cost a few bucks and we had a tin can full of worms. I even remember the peanut butter and banana sandwiches and he drinking coffee from a red and black thermos with a glass liner. There was nothing special and yet that day was one of the most special days of my life. Your pups will forever remember the man who loved them enough to take them fishing. Therein lies your legacy. Trust me.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

RodsInTheMud said:


> Agreed!
> View attachment 499227


This pic has been my profile pic on Facebook (did I ever mention that I hate FB) for years. I've played out decades of fishing in between these two characters. I've wasted a lot of time doing a lot of different things in my life but I've never considered a minute wasted when I am fishing. I've had more spiritual moments on or near the water than I have had in any church. I actually feel His presence when I am outdoors.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I feel you speak for most of the sportsman out there I know that I'm at peace in the outdoors I fish in cold temps that most stay in doors or the hottest weather for hours and I too have never ever thought that this is a waste of time I thank God for making such a wonderful world of the outdoors


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

stormfront said:


> This pic has been my profile pic on Facebook (did I ever mention that I hate FB) for years. I've played out decades of fishing in between these two characters. I've wasted a lot of time doing a lot of different things in my life but I've never considered a minute wasted when I am fishing. I've had more spiritual moments on or near the water than I have had in any church. I actually feel His presence when I am outdoors.


My Dad wasn't a fancy fisherman . He would make up some dough balls and take us neighborhood kids in an Econline van to beach city spillway and we would catch some monster carp . Here 55 yrs later one of the neighborhood kids whose Dad wasn't home much still remembers and is very fond of the memories of my Dad taking us kids fishing . I now fish with my 44 yr old son every weekend for Saugeye . Can't beat it . We get to talk and enjoy the outdoors,catching fish is the bonus


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Upland said:


> I feel you speak for most of the sportsman out there I know that I'm at peace in the outdoors I fish in cold temps that most stay in doors or the hottest weather for hours and I too have never ever thought that this is a waste of time I thank God for making such a wonderful world of the outdoors


I don’t recall who posted it but this says it all!


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

stormfront said:


> I still remember my first fishing trip with my dad. I even remember the peanut butter and banana sandwiches and he drinking coffee from a red and black thermos with a glass liner. There was nothing special and yet that day was one of the most special days of my life.


 Here ya go stormfront 😁


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Not "full circle" as the 'gill is, was, & always will be my #1. My avatar is my passion...'gills over 10" on a 2, 3, or 4wt flyrod!
Bass, cats, walleye, trout, steelhead, crappie, perch, etc plus 23 ocean species, but the KING is the mighty bluegill in my book!
All 9 Grandkids (ages 2-25) have caught, kissed, and helped clean & fry 'gills with Grandpa. Grandchild #10 (a boy) just arrived 11/17/22 and, in 2 years, he'll join the club/tradition.

Mike


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

To me there’s nothing more pleasant to my ears than the grandkids saying that they enjoy watching the bobber go under gill fishing…and what ever else takes it under…LOL…and truthfully I like it too


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes for me too.
Sure does bring back many memories. Like so many other folks, I started with my dad,and mom,probably was 5-6 yrs old. Walking a bank, catching as many trees and bushes, as fish.
I am leaving for TX, in a few days...will get to shepherd my grands fishing. YAY
Thanks Stormfront, and all of you.


----------

